# Feb Caption Competition - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

The water was _this_ cold!


----------



## jrod (Dec 4, 2008)

It was the smallest thing I have ever caught. It was this long!!


----------



## mumsy (Dec 5, 2009)

Insert Kayak here!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"Thing, get out of the picture"


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

That's right ladies, if my hand is this big..............


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

"take me to your weener , earthling" !!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kick here to remove smile


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

On the 5th Day the BLUE MAN walketh the earth, and from his crutch burst forth the golden worm of fertility, as kindly pointed out by Mr Wilson..


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

is'nt that the xrated version of that scean from ET, "Moan ****"


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTgCkH4AAAlfgAAQQAMAEAIBFAAuL52AIAAihoGhoGjIUGjRoMgNAdeO2KGLQeYtqNQnoWGaRXlF8nYChbJ6ZWVJ/F3JFOFCQOAKQfg=


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

we are just mates !


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

Push here to Inflate hot air balloon.

Push.......aarrrrrrrrrrr.........flutflutflutflutflut.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

eric said:


> "Blah smirked, knowing his magic super hero outfit would protect him from an early morning round of 'Pull my finger''.


LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## bennyred (Jan 7, 2010)

HEY DUDE YOUR FISH GOT AWAY...oh wait thats your..


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

Introducing Kayak Smurf aka "Wiener Shrinkage'


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

Puffer Fisho


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

I said blue steel, not blue keel!


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

An Oompaloompah at the pointy end of a fishing trip


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

If your teeth are clenched now, wait until you turn around.
Bilby.


----------



## hillie (Sep 21, 2009)

You can tell the water is cold, firstly by the clenching of the teeth, but also by the lack of anything visible in this area.


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

It must have have been about half this size.


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

After he turned around, andy's farts never made a sound.


----------



## Ramma (Nov 7, 2009)

After losing his ninja mask on a pub crawl, Blah realised he just wasn't intimidating without it


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

This suspicious package was not allowed through customs - however it was later deemed simply as an unusable object.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

this space for rent.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Buzz , YOU ARE A TOY !!!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

....and THIS little piggy went wee wee wee wee....


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

scenes like this are the reason I don't look outside when I hear strange noises while camping


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)




----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm not having a prostate exam with that #*!*?#* hand!!!!


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

A boys night out, and lets just say, we didn't need a doctor to test for anything in pacticlur ;-) .


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Man with the hand points to two in the bush :shock:


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

No fear captain awsome is here!!


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

to remove smile insert coins here


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words folks, I'd like to thank my sponsors the Portland Royal Mail Hotel................


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

I missed this post back in Feb as I was busy taking delivery of my firstborn, but that's my finger..

Cheers

Tim


----------

